
Tesla Prepares to Offer Model 3 Leasing to Boost Demand: Electrek - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-model3-leasing/tesla-prepares-to-offer-model-3-leasing-to-boost-demand-electrek-idUSKCN1Q902A
======
nunez
This will _definitely_ help bring more Teslas online. People _love_ leasing
expensive cars.

